# I GOT MY HANDS ON SOME 100% PURE BATANA (OJON) OIL!!!!



## VinDieselsWifey (Feb 19, 2010)

i'm deployed down here in Honduras for 6 months and i've been asking around about batana (ojon) oil cause the Miskito indians are from here. i found out they are way on the other side of Honduras in the jungle where there are no roads. the only way to get out there is to fly and then take a boat.  so i guess i won't be meeting them in person.

but, i work with a lot of the local people and i've been asking them if they can get some for me. so a guy at work surprised me today with a jar of it! he saw a man selling some natural products so he asked him did he have batana oil and he had some. they sell it in gerber baby food jars. it was 150 Lempira which is about $8. 

he said to see how i like it then he would get me some more. my hair is braided right now and i'm going to keep it braided the whole time i'm down here. even though i've never used it, i told him to see about getting me some really big jars so i can ship them home. even if i end up not liking it i know i can sell them on ebay or something.

it looks like a dark brown thick paste. it smells like coffee with a hint of tobacco or something. i am sooooooo happy i got the pure stuff! 















forget Ojon with his $55 jar of stuff. i got the real deal for $8!!


----------



## Jhuidah (Feb 19, 2010)

That ish looks crazy! I have to admit, I'm a little envious--I really like the Ojon treatment, so I would be curious to try the "real thing."


----------



## KEWLKAT103 (Feb 19, 2010)

Ooh, I would love some of this.


----------



## Solitude (Feb 19, 2010)

interesting!


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Feb 19, 2010)

Jhuidah said:


> *That ish looks crazy!* I have to admit, I'm a little envious--I really like the Ojon treatment, so I would be curious to try the "real thing."


 


when i was in the grocery store i saw a brand called Helix'e that sold batana shampoo and batana treatment. i don't know Spanish too good, but i could tell that the shampoo had SLS in it . i bought the treatment though cause it was only about $3. but it doesn't give the full list of ingredients. it says "aceite de Batana y excipientes" which is something like batana oil & actives. what exactly is the "active" stuff? i wonder if it's mineral oil or something like that...


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 19, 2010)

Sorry but what is Batana Oil? More importantly what does it do??Lol!


----------



## MsLizziA (Feb 19, 2010)

What does that do for your hair?


----------



## NIN4eva (Feb 19, 2010)

I wants it!  

I'm DC'ing with Ojon as we speak. I completed a survey I received from Ojon via email and today UPS dropped off a full sized set of Ultra Hydrating Conditioner and Shampoo. I'm going to use it tonight. I'll let you all know how it goes.

Now, I did try Ojon shampoo and conditioner in the past and hated it. I can't recall whether it was the exact same formula but I'm not one to turn my nose up at a free $40+ set of hair products so here we go...

The restorative treatment has always been amazing; although I haven't used it in a while as I'm trying to stick to a budget.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Feb 19, 2010)

shopgalore said:


> Sorry but *what is Batana Oil*? More importantly what does it do??Lol!


 


MsLizziA said:


> *What does that do for your hair*?


 

Batana oil is the real name for the oil sold in Ojon products that are sold at Sephora and QVC. his products are very expensive since he's using this oil in them. his restorative treatment uses this as the main ingredient and a descent sized jar runs from like $30-$55. Ojon is actually the name of the tree that produces batana oil. the Miskito indians that make it are known as "Tawira" or "the people of beautiful hair"

i've read that this oil is believed to prevent baldness and greying and to encourage the growth of thick, shiny hair.

HTH


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 19, 2010)

awesome very cool!!!

let us know how it goes!


----------



## MsLizziA (Feb 19, 2010)

Look if you don't like it, i will BUY  a jar from you even if u do like it!


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Feb 19, 2010)

VinDieselsWifey said:


> it looks like a dark brown thick paste. it smells like coffee with a hint of tobacco or something.



Wow. That's awesome. That's exactly how I'd describe the ojon restorative treatment. Sounds like you got the real deal. 



VinDieselsWifey said:


> Batana oil is the real name for the oil sold in Ojon products that are sold at Sephora and QVC. his products are very expensive since he's using this oil in them. his restorative treatment uses this as the main ingredient and a descent sized jar runs from like $30-$55. Ojon is actually the name of the tree that produces batana oil. the Miskito indians that make it are known as "Tawira" or "the people of beautiful hair"



Good summary. I use the restorative hair treatment and the revitalizing mist. My stylist repeatedly tells me that I need to keep doing whatever I'm doing because my hair has never been healthier. Its pricey but its good stuff. FYI, it may take a while to see results with the restorative treatment but it definitely works. The revitalizing mist is a good detangler.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Feb 19, 2010)

MsLizziA said:


> Look if you don't like it, i will BUY  a jar from you even if u do like it!



Me too!!!


----------



## humblehair004 (Feb 19, 2010)

Congrats! I am Hondurian and I've been using Batana or Ojon Oil prior to its big notice at QVC and other retails. I must say a little goes a long way, and be sure to keep it in a dark area for a longer shelf life.


----------



## MsLizziA (Feb 19, 2010)

humblehair004 said:


> Congrats! I am Hondurian and I've been using Batana or Ojon Oil prior to its big notice at QVC and other retails. I must say a little goes a long way, and be sure to keep it in a dark area for a longer shelf life.


Wait so would you be able to get your hands on some for me?


----------



## Tee (Feb 19, 2010)

I wondered why I hadn't seen you as much.  (or it could be because I am not on this side that often.)  I hope you are enjoying it there.  You better try soem of that out.  Even if only on a small unbraided piece of hair.


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 19, 2010)

VinDieselsWifey said:


> Batana oil is the real name for the oil sold in Ojon products that are sold at Sephora and QVC. his products are very expensive since he's using this oil in them. his restorative treatment uses this as the main ingredient and a descent sized jar runs from like $30-$55. Ojon is actually the name of the tree that produces batana oil. the Miskito indians that make it are known as "Tawira" or "the people of beautiful hair"
> 
> i've read that this oil is believed to prevent baldness and greying and to encourage the growth of thick, shiny hair.
> 
> HTH


 
Thanks for the info!


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Feb 19, 2010)

Tee said:


> I wondered why I hadn't seen you as much. (or it could be because I am not on this side that often.) I hope you are enjoying it there. You better try soem of that out. Even if only on a small unbraided piece of hair.


 
i'm mainly just a lurker now but every now & then i'll pop up 

yes it's very nice down here. i plan to redo my cornrows every month so i can test it on a piece of hair the next time i take them down


----------



## BlaqBella (Feb 19, 2010)

Vinswifey i want to say you in part inspired me to go back natural after 19+ yrs of relaxing. THANK YOU. I'm so glad i can tell you that (i'm no longer a lurker).Love  YOUR hair & fotki.
Glad your natural again (hope your happy & healthy).
Thanks for the info & UPDATES please.

ETA: Just seen your updates and i smtimes feel like i want to relax again too but my hair is soo fragile/fine/thin idk..
but i have so much in the middle that is not so i'm kinda alright with it the way it is...easy to straighten


----------



## kami02 (Feb 19, 2010)

Ojon was the very first product I bought while trying to help my hair recover - even before LHCF. It's GOOD.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Feb 19, 2010)

BlaqBella said:


> Vinswifey i want to say you in part inspired me to go back natural after 19+ yrs of relaxing. THANK YOU. I'm so glad i can tell you that (i'm no longer a lurker).Love YOUR hair & fotki.
> Glad your natural again (hope your happy & healthy).
> Thanks for the info & UPDATES please.
> 
> ...


 

thanks so much! yeah i'm kinda on the fence right now. i keep going back & forth with the idea of going back to texlaxing. i really loved my texlaxed hair. but i love the thickness of my natural hair. i don't mind the detangling sessions, but i just feel like i can't style my natural hair. i try to do styles and they don't turn out right erplexed i miss doing rollersets. i've read lots of BKT threads but i'm scared of that stuff 

but lately i've been feeling like toughing it out for a while longer. i was natural for 7 years before i relaxed that last time. i've bought 3 new flat irons, the new maxiglide, the rusk str8 ceramic, the hana elite. i bought a hot air brush. i have some samples of sabino moisture block so hopefully i can perfect my straightening technique. i'm trying to exhaust all options before going back to chemicals. i've been thinking about just buying a nice LF for when i want straight styles and just keep my natural hair braided underneath. 

i just know that i DO NOT want to start over again. so if i do decide to go back to chemicals then that's it! i guess i will be relaxing until i'm 80! LOL

i will be updating around august or September when i come back from this deployment. so i'm hiding my hair for 6 months. i hope to be BSL in the back by the end of this year. _i'm hoping. _i think i'm about somewhere between shoulder & armpit length right now. 

good luck on your transition!


----------



## justnotsure (Feb 19, 2010)

I want some of this!  Please let us know if you are ever able to get your hands on enough to sell some to the rest of us!!  I love my Tawaka conditioner!


----------



## Fhrizzball (Feb 19, 2010)

How much are you planning to sell them for?

Can I be put on the waiting list? How are you enjoying Honduras so far? The tropics do wonders on the hair.


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Feb 19, 2010)

Umm so you wanna be my BATANA oil Dealer?
Check my Ebay rating I pay fast   I am good for it I swear


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Feb 19, 2010)

If you get anymore - girl you will have a booming business - on the forum!!!


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Feb 19, 2010)

justnotsure said:


> I want some of this! Please let us know if you are ever able to get your hands on enough to sell some to the rest of us!! I love my Tawaka conditioner!


 
i will keep you guys updated! 



Kusare said:


> How much are you planning to sell them for?
> 
> Can I be put on the waiting list? How are you enjoying Honduras so far? The tropics do wonders on the hair.


 
i don't know. but it wouldn't be an outrageous price cause LHCF is like my family. i like it down here. the country is beautiful. i can't wait to go to Copan to see some Mayan ruins. i was hoping to meet some of the Miskito indians in person so i can get the hook up on the oil! LOL



BlkOnyx488 said:


> Umm so you wanna be my BATANA oil Dealer?
> Check my Ebay rating I pay fast  I am good for it I swear


 
LOL. i really hope i can get a supplier down here so i can keep buying it when i go back to the states. 



Lucky's Mom said:


> If you get anymore - girl you will have a booming business - on the forum!!!


 
if i can work out a deal with the folks down here, i will hook my LHCF sistas up!


----------



## JerriBlank (Feb 20, 2010)

That's a heck of a hook up you got
Definitely beats paying $50+ dollars for the ojon product,when you can get the pure stuff for just about dirt cheap.I love ojon so i am definitely jealous! lol!
I hope you love it!


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 20, 2010)

Has anyone ever used it for a longish period of time and has seen great results?


----------



## MonaRae (Feb 20, 2010)

Please remember me VinDieselsWifey!  I would love a few jars of the Batana Oil!

TIA


----------



## Ltown (Feb 20, 2010)

You walked on to a gold mine, wish you well and a safe return.


----------



## zora (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm so jelly!!!

I want to come to Honduras and join you!

Please add me to the list of folks willing to buy it.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Feb 20, 2010)

I read up on it. I was unaware of Batana (ojan) oil before this post.

Here's some info for those like me:

Monday, May 26, 1997 Online Edition 55

Traditional hair care treatment still available today

By WENDY GRIFFIN

Many of Honduras' Indian groups have horrible traditional names. Paya means "brute" while Jicaque and Sumu mean "uncivilized person." The exception to this rule are the Miskito Indians, who are also known as the Tawira, or "the people of beautiful hair."

The secret to the beautiful hair of the Miskitos is batana, an oil extracted from pine nuts. It is believed to prevent baldness and greying and to encourage the growth of thick, shiny hair. Batana in its traditional form is dark brown. A Guatemalan anthropologist once used for several years on his silver hair and ended up with light brown hair. Batana probably prevents greying by a natural coloring process.

The sun on the North Coast is strong, but unlike other ethnic groups like the Garifunas and Ladinos, the Miskitos usually do not wear a hat. The oils in batana may have helped their hair be less brittle and softer, keeping it from breaking. Most traditional remedies which prevent baldness do so by improving scalp health also so that hair is less like likely to fall out.

Batana is available in two forms. The MOPAWI La Mosquitia development agency sells traditionally processed batana oil in each of its three stores in Puerto Lempira, La Ceiba and Tegucigalpa. And now the oil is also available in shampoo form from the Honduran company Helixe, which also makes other natural health and beauty care products. On the North Coast, this shampoo is sold in the Despensa Familiar Supermarket, located on Central Park in Tela and one block over from San Isidro Church in La Ceiba.



ALOE VERA

In Central Honduras, a number of plants are used to prevent hair loss and dandruff. These include achiote (anetto seed), zapote fruit, cola de raton and aloe vera (more commonly known as zabila). Aloe is the best known and is grown all over Honduras, although the plant is native to Africa.

Ethnobotanist Paul House of the National Autonomous University of Honduras says aloe has been proven to improve the health of the skin. This is why it is also used to heal burns, cuts, insect bites and skin and stomach ulcers. The part of the plant that is used is the gel inside the leaves.

Aloe is used in three form in Honduras. First you can use the leaf itself, which can be grown in your garden or a flower pot. Split open a leaf. Rub it into your hair and scalp, using a little water if your hair is thick. Let it soak in for about 20 minutes, during which your scalp will itch like crazy if you have dandruff problems. Then wash or rinse it out.

Salvadoran pharmaceutical companies also make aloe bar soap that is meant to be used on the skin and scalp. Wash your hair with it, let it sit 20 minutes, then rinse.

Aloe is also available in shampoos and conditioners made in Honduras by Helixe. Vett, another local manufacturers, makes aloe shampoo as well algae and ginseng shampoos and conditioners at under a dollar a bottle. Both this and the batana shampoo leave your hair clean, but not stripped like some harsher shampoos.



CASTOR OIL

Looking at Afro-American hair care products in the Bay Islands, you will notice most are made with castor oil. The castor plant, also known as higuero or higuerilla in Spanish, is native to Africa but grown on the North Coast.

The technique of extracting the oil of the castor plant is known by the Garifunas, who also use it to prepare a laxative, and clean out whatever it wrong in the digestive track. No one has yet commercialized the extraction of castor oil in Honduras, even though the plant grows well on the North Coast. All commercial castor oil hair care products here are made in the United States, even though 20 to 30 percent of Hondurans are at least partially descended from Afro-Americans and could thus benefit from this specialized hair care product.

Hondurans also use herbs to prepare healing baths. Rosemary, ruda, cucumber, aloe and oatmeal are all available in soap form under the brand name Dermacare, produced by the Chemical Manufacturing and Exporting Company of Honduras. For those bothered by insect bites that do not heal, or heat rash, Honduran soaps made with sulphur, such as Jabon Sulfa or Dermacare's Jabon Azufre can be quite effective. Dermacare's products are also available at Despensa Familiar.

Other Honduran plants, like surecy, chilca and madriado (madre cocoa) are used for rashes, itching, and healing, but are not yet available in commercial form. Of these plants, chichipins shows the most potential to be made profitably into a soap, as it has been scientifically been shown to have antibacterial and antifungal properties, as well as helping to heal and promoting the scarring of wounds when used as a soap, according to the book Plantas Medicinales Comunes de Honduras, available at Libreria Guaymuras in Tegucigalpa.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks OP, I have learned quite a bit. I don't mind supporting this effort. The mass production of this oil blessed the locals. Read here:

Ojon oil

by Osvaldo Munguia and Judith Collins.

The Miskito people in Honduras have traditionally always used batana oil – extracted from the nut of the American palm (Elaeis oleifera) – as a skin and hair treatment. It encourages thick, shiny hair and repairs damaged hair. Oils for cooking are also extracted from both the nut and husk, and the husk is used to make a type of porridge. After extracting the oil, the waste products provide a nutritious feed for the local pigs.

The palm grows wild in the tropical rainforests of Central and South America. Many palm trees grow in the isolated wetlands of Rio Kruta, a very poor region. Each tree produces from 10 to 20 very large bunches of fruit each year, from which 2 to 4 litres of raw oil can be extracted. The fruit is boiled and then pounded to remove the orange outer shell. The nuts are washed, sun-dried and cracked using a stone to release the kernel. These are cooked over a fire until the oil is extracted. Finally the hot oil is poured into glass bottles where it cools into a thick paste. During the 1980s the national NGO, MOPAWI, began to work with the communities to increase sales of batana oil outside the immediate area. However, despite their efforts, sales never rose above 2,000 litres a year.

Outside investment

In the late 1990s a Canadian businessman visited Kruta after noting the positive effects the oil was having on the hair of his Honduran wife. He had a lot of experience in producing beauty products. Working with MOPAWI, his company began to explore commercial possibilities for the oil, now called ‘Ojon’ (the Miskito name for the palm). After several years of research the company placed their first major order for 4,500 litres. They offered to pay over twice the previous market price for the raw oil. In 2004 production totalled 30,000 litres and in 2005 demand is expected to be as high as 50,000 litres. This will benefit over 1,000 producers and their families.

Previously, producers would paddle their canoes for up to three days each way in order to sell small quantities of oil in the nearest town. Now there are six local pick-up points. From Honduras, the oil is sent to a small village in Italy where it is made into luxury hair products that can now be bought in many parts of the world. (For information, see www.ojonhaircare.com.)

Producers have been given safety equipment to use when handling the hot oil and trials are under way testing different types of stoves that use less firewood. Both MOPAWI and the Ojon Corporation are focusing on the sustainable management of the forests where the palm grows naturally.

Quality of life

The communities in Kruta have seen significant improvements in their lives in terms of food security, housing and health. Ascholarship fund for children from the area has also been established from the corporation’s profits. MOPAWI still co-ordinates all the purchasing arrangements for the oil. However, with training and the strengthening of local organisational capacity, it is hoped that producer associations will take over this role in the future. Other plans for the future include working with producer associations to obtain organic certification for their product and investigating possible fairtrade status. This guarantees a fair and stable price for producers and helps reach markets in the North.

The producers have chosen as their slogan ‘Ojon ba Dawan yamnika kum sa’, which means ‘Ojon is a blessing from God’!

Osvaldo Munguia and Judith Collins work for MOPAWI in Honduras. Osvaldo is Director and Judith is an Environmental Adviser assigned by Tearfund, UK.


----------



## winona (Feb 20, 2010)

I want some    I am in love with oil rinsing, sealing and pretty much everything oil related because it has really turned my hair around


----------



## andromeda (Feb 20, 2010)

I purchased the ojon restorative treatment long before I began my HHJ and had a comprehensive understanding of hair.  I absolutely loved it - the smell, the consistency, the results!  I'd be very interested to try it out in this form.


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Feb 20, 2010)

Omgoodness
this is not helping me to quelch my budding PJism 
Ok I am off to putz around the Ojon site


----------



## Duchesse (Feb 20, 2010)

That stuff looks strooong! Please put my name in the queue when you start your ebay business...I don't wanna get lost in the shuffle that is sure to come!


----------



## moonlightchic18 (Feb 20, 2010)

Put my name on the list too!!  I want to try!


----------



## danigurl18 (Feb 20, 2010)

I need to go check my local grocery store and see if they have it!! Keep us updated


----------



## Tee (Feb 20, 2010)

VinDieselsWifey said:


> i'm mainly just a lurker now but every now & then i'll pop up
> 
> yes it's very nice down here. i plan to redo my cornrows every month so i can test it on a piece of hair the next time i take them down


Let me know your results VinD.....I would buy up all I could too!!!   I love Ojon.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 20, 2010)

Have you thought about finding a way to become a vendor for this stuff via ebay? I am not sure how complicated it would be but it could be worth your time to find someone down there you could purchase from directly and sell it on ebay. You could make your rent payment from the board alone  

And all of this Ojon talk makes me want to go shopping again


----------



## MsLizziA (Feb 20, 2010)

VinDieselsWifey said:


> i will keep you guys updated!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Girl thank you! I will be waiting


----------



## Bnster (Feb 20, 2010)

anitrax1 said:


> I wants it!
> 
> I'm DC'ing with Ojon as we speak. I completed a survey I received from Ojon via email and today UPS dropped off a full sized set of Ultra Hydrating Conditioner and Shampoo. I'm going to use it tonight. I'll let you all know how it goes.
> 
> ...


 
Oooooh! Is there a survey link? I love their stuff!


----------



## Bnster (Feb 20, 2010)

OP lucky you!!!!


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 20, 2010)

Girl, I LOVE my OJON restorative!!!
Go on and PLEASE put me on the list if you are wanting to sell some jars.  I want this BAD!


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Feb 20, 2010)

gymfreak336 said:


> Have you thought about finding a way to become a vendor for this stuff via ebay? I am not sure how complicated it would be but it could be worth your time to find someone down there you could purchase from directly and sell it on ebay. *You could make your rent payment from the board alone*
> 
> And all of this Ojon talk makes me want to go shopping again


 
LOL

i would love to be able to get a steady supply of it. but i was talking to one of the locals & he said it's hard to get this stuff because the demand is high. once the sellers get it it's gone just like that



MsLizziA said:


> Girl thank you! I will be waiting


 
you're welcome



Bnster said:


> OP lucky you!!!!


 
yeah i was very fortunate to be able to get the pure stuff



FindingMe said:


> Girl, I LOVE my OJON restorative!!!
> Go on and PLEASE put me on the list if you are wanting to sell some jars. I want this BAD!


 
i'm working on trying to get a large amount.


----------



## ccd (Feb 20, 2010)

subscribing 

that stuff looks POTENT!   Definitely keeps us posted  ebay is my best friend


----------



## Kimdionneca (Feb 20, 2010)

MsLizziA said:


> Look if you don't like it, i will BUY a jar from you even if u do like it!


 

Me too, definitely!!!


----------



## BlaqBella (Feb 24, 2010)

VDW i've found that rollersetting (youtube video sessions galore have almost helped me perfect this), blowouts w/ my hot brush (mainly roots), and bantu knot out on my blown out hair is a wonderful hairstyle for me. I've had a problem in the past with abusing heat.But it's not really my hairs enemy from time to time(with good dc's). I also love the thickness of my natural hair compared to relaxed straight.I dont mind detangling much myself.Before i knew much of anything *right *about haircare i was already a person who experimented w/ styles on my own hair anyway..but this was mostly teens-early twenties. Well i think i may still have it by 
spending countless hours (sad i know..you should hear my SO talk about me) here reading/pictures and youtube i begun finding my niche again for coming up w/ things i like/look kinda decent.Sometimes when i update style pics i'll let u know. And i think we maybe kinda close in length(i cannot believe i'm typin this about you)ok "i'm thru:freakin' out" but i'm sure your thickness has me BEAT. So i can understand that some styles for you to do yourself could be overwhelming.
You ARE NOT ALONE  w/ the BKT thoughts ( i won't be doing it..but wont judge others either).And i wish you the best on your journey no matter what..i'll probably be the first in line waiting for your updates later this year!HHG!

BTW: Truth be told your texlaxed hair had me stalking your fotki for a while there..til i realized my fine edges/perimeter of my hair were too fragile to not layoff the chems.
Then it' was a whole other thing to deal w/ my naturalness..Later


----------



## kasey (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks Vin!!!


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Feb 26, 2010)

BlaqBella said:


> VDW i've found that rollersetting (youtube video sessions galore have almost helped me perfect this), blowouts w/ my hot brush (mainly roots), and bantu knot out on my blown out hair is a wonderful hairstyle for me. I've had a problem in the past with abusing heat.But it's not really my hairs enemy from time to time(with good dc's). I also love the thickness of my natural hair compared to relaxed straight.I dont mind detangling much myself.Before i knew much of anything *right *about haircare i was already a person who experimented w/ styles on my own hair anyway..but this was mostly teens-early twenties. Well i think i may still have it by
> spending countless hours (sad i know..you should hear my SO talk about me) here reading/pictures and youtube i begun finding my niche again for coming up w/ things i like/look kinda decent.Sometimes when i update style pics i'll let u know. And i think we maybe kinda close in length(i cannot believe i'm typin this about you)ok "i'm thru:freakin' out" but i'm sure your thickness has me BEAT. So i can understand that some styles for you to do yourself could be overwhelming.
> You ARE NOT ALONE w/ the BKT thoughts ( i won't be doing it..but wont judge others either).And i wish you the best on your journey no matter what..i'll probably be the first in line waiting for your updates later this year!HHG!
> 
> ...


 
thanks for the tips. i'm pretty anxious to play with my hair when i get back to the states. hopefully i can find a style that i like and doesn't take me all day to do it

i'm still working on getting a large supply of this oil. i was hoping to get in touch with this organization called Mopawi that helps the Miskitos sell their product. i was reading up on Ojon & it seems they have some type of monopoly on this oil down here. They have patents on it and have exclusivity contracts with Mopawi and the natives so that they won't sell to anybody else!   i think that's some bs right there. 

one of the locals at work says she knows a girl who's cousin is either one of those Miskitos or lives really close to them so she thinks she can get me some large amounts of it. i'm waiting to hear back from her.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Feb 26, 2010)

Subscribing. Anxious to know if you'll be selling it. I've used Ojon products & I love them. Do you know if you're close to Dr. Sebi's healing village (where Left Eye was visiting when she died)?


----------



## MekyakaKinkerbelle (Feb 26, 2010)

VDW,

You have a bona fide business prospect.  Are you kidding me right now?!?!?!?!

You have a direct line to the purest batana oil!  Not only would you have a great business, but you would be helping a community that directly profit from their work (vs. corporate greed hacking away at the profits).

If you do decide to sell it, I would be a supporter for sure!!!  The trickle down support of the people alone is enough to get my money!


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Mar 1, 2010)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Subscribing. Anxious to know if you'll be selling it. I've used Ojon products & I love them. *Do you know if you're close to Dr. Sebi's healing village (where Left Eye was visiting when she died)*?


 
i checked the map & i'm in Comayagua which is like in the southwest part & he is in La Ceiba which is in the northern part by the ocean.  



MekyakaKinkerbelle said:


> VDW,
> 
> You have a bona fide business prospect. Are you kidding me right now?!?!?!?!
> 
> ...


 
i would love to be able to sell it. but the more i keep asking around, it seems like it is hard to get this stuff. the street vendors that sell the small jars said that it's hard for them to get it & when they do they sell out very fast. i was hoping to get it directly from the Indians through this company called Mopawi but it looks like Ojon has a contract with them where the only "outsider" they will sell it to is the Ojon company. 

but i'm not giving up.


----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 1, 2010)

VinDieselsWifey said:


> i checked the map & i'm in Comayagua which is like in the southwest part & he is in La Ceiba which is in the northern part by the ocean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please don't give up. Talk to the locals who sell it and see if you can get them to redirect the business to you. PLEASE!


----------



## Trefoxx (Mar 1, 2010)

Its some on ebay that says 100% pure batana. but how would we know if its the real deal


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Mar 2, 2010)

Trefoxx said:


> Its some on ebay that says 100% pure batana. but how would we know if its the real deal


 
i see where someone is selling a 4 oz jar. i don't know if it's the real deal or not. mine came in a baby food jar from a vendor selling natural products. no telling what part of Honduras he got his from. i have seen a company called Helixe that sells products with batana oil in it, but not the pure oil. I don't know what company is on the jar he's selling. i haven't seen any jars that look like that since i've been here.

but it could be the real deal...


----------



## moonlightchic18 (Mar 2, 2010)

I took the plunge and ordered mine of Ebay yesterday, so that might be what everyone is referring to on Ebay. The seller said he mailed it off right after I paid, so hopefully I should have it by the end of this week. 

I'll keep everyone updated on what it looks like and how it turns out in my hair?


----------



## mariofmagdal (Mar 2, 2010)

I see the price on that Batana oil is rising on Ebay.......;0) 

I can't hang with that ;0(

(I am not a bidder, just watching)


----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 2, 2010)

mariofmagdal said:


> I see the price on that Batana oil is rising on Ebay.......;0)
> 
> I can't hang with that ;0(
> 
> (I am not a bidder, just watching)


Where did yall find the pure one? I looked on ebay and it didn't come up


----------



## mariofmagdal (Mar 2, 2010)

MsLizziA said:


> Where did yall find the pure one? I looked on ebay and it didn't come up




http://cgi.ebay.com/Batana-Ojon-100...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item414d72eba3

Here's the link to the one I am talking about, not sure if there are more.


----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 2, 2010)

mariofmagdal said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Batana-Ojon-100...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item414d72eba3
> 
> Here's the link to the one I am talking about, not sure if there are more.


Yea i saw that but i don't know if its the real thing b.c the OP's batana oil isn't that color


----------



## mariofmagdal (Mar 2, 2010)

MsLizziA said:


> Yea i saw that but i don't know if its the real thing b.c the OP's batana oil isn't that color




The seller gives a description of the product and a link to the story behind it, so it may be processed a little different or something like that. The seller seems legit. 

I would not go off color alone on a natural product, as it could vary.


----------



## lucea (Mar 2, 2010)

Sign me up OP, if you get a supplier! I'm an oil junkie.


----------



## winona (Mar 20, 2010)

OP did you find a supplier yet?


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Mar 20, 2010)

winona said:


> OP did you find a supplier yet?


 
no not yet 

still working on it...


----------



## Creatividual (Mar 20, 2010)

Add me to the list too please! I hope you get a link soon. There's got to be someone else that makes it and could sell to you. Subbing to this thread!


----------



## cocomama (Apr 11, 2010)

@VinDieselsWifey
Do you see a big difference in you hair,since using the pure stuff?


----------



## mimi0410 (Apr 11, 2010)

VinDieselsWifey said:


> no not yet
> 
> still working on it...


OP please keep us posted I would love to purchase!


----------



## mimi0410 (Apr 11, 2010)

mariofmagdal said:


> The seller gives a description of the product and a link to the story behind it, so it may be processed a little different or something like that. The seller seems legit.
> 
> I would not go off color alone on a natural product, as it could vary.


Has anyone purchased the one from the ebay seller???


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Apr 11, 2010)

WOW, I'm interested! I believe God created all we need to be healthy and happy. We just need to know what it is. Please keep us posted.


----------



## EleganceUnleashed (Apr 11, 2010)

Subscribing.....in case you have any luck getting more OP! 

Let us know how it feels in your hair.


----------



## Vashti (Apr 11, 2010)

So Ojon's Batana oil is $55 and the pure stuff is $8? It's amazing how much advertising costs! I'm not saying Ojon products don't work but good Lord!


----------



## lil_xelle (Apr 11, 2010)

VinDieselsWifey said:


> no not yet
> 
> still working on it...


 


Don't give up You can do it!!!!!1

You can really make a good haul from this so I hope it works out for you (and us) so that way I can be one of your customers.


----------



## cocomama (Apr 12, 2010)

*I talk to the guy on ebay that sells the pure stuff.Check out his response:
* 
*Dear utilahonduras,

*How much will it be?? Will it shipped from honduras as well?

keep me posted!

---------------------------------------------



4oz gerber filled bottle of 100% Batana oil is sold for $60 with shipping. It is mailed from Honduras and normally takes approximately 2 weeks to arrive..


*- utilahonduras*
*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Dear utilahonduras,

My friend lives in honduras and get's it for 8 dollars a baby food jar. I know you have to make a profit but is that the best you can do. I belong to a hair site full of women who want to purchase the pure batana oil but are very knowledgeable of the price points. I was going to refer them to your ebay site but only if you can offer a more reasonable price.Think about it!

Thanks
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*I don't know where in Honduras she gets it for that price. The pure Batana oil is expensive. If she gets it for that price you should contact her because i could never sell it for that price if it costs me way more. The best price is $35 + Shipping $13. I sell on ebay for $49.99 and it sells very well cause people know It's the 100% pure batana oil and it's hard to find. Let me know what you decide. Have a great day!

- utilahonduras
Did this answer your question? If not, let the seller know.









------------------------------------------




*


----------



## cocomama (Apr 12, 2010)

Vin Diesel Wifey please put me on your list as well!


----------



## cocomama (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey Ladies,

I just found out my contractor is from Honduras!!!!!!He is going to check on this for me. I'll keep you posted After he finds some I think the big thing will be the s/h and customs.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Apr 12, 2010)

^^^^ Please keep us posted on this!!!


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Apr 13, 2010)

AGrlCanMAC said:


> Add me to the list too please! I hope you get a link soon. There's got to be someone else that makes it and could sell to you. Subbing to this thread!


 
I'm still waiting. But everyone has been telling me it's hard to get this stuff. Once they get some it gets gone VERY fast.



cocomama said:


> @VinDieselsWifey
> Do you see a big difference in you hair,since using the pure stuff?


 
My hair is braided so i won't be able to try it until i get back to the states




EleganceUnleashed said:


> Subscribing.....in case you have any luck getting more OP!
> 
> Let us know how it feels in your hair.


 
i will be trying it once i take these braids out when i get back to the states



lil_xelle said:


> Don't give up You can do it!!!!!1
> 
> You can really make a good haul from this so I hope it works out for you (and us) so that way I can be one of your customers.


 
i'm hoping it works out too!



cocomama said:


> Vin Diesel Wifey please put me on your list as well!


 
i saw your post about the guy selling it for so much. The locals around here say it shouldn't cost that much. I don't know what part of Honduras he's getting his from. I am in Comayagua which is only like 2 hours from the capital of Tegucigalpa.


----------



## Coffee (Apr 13, 2010)

I was blessed to win a jar on eBay today. I can't wait to receive it.


----------



## Golden75 (Apr 13, 2010)

Dang it!!! I have a friend from Honduras. If I knew this when she went last year, I would've had her on it.  If she goes again, I'll try to get her to look for it, and get a few jars. Also, did a quick google search, is this the same as red palm oil? Sephora site says ojon condish (used it years ago and it was good) contains palm oil.  Then another site (not sure how reliable) states batana is palm oil --anybody see this also?


----------



## CurlyGirl1996 (Apr 14, 2010)

*Hi, please put me on your list. I love the ojon tr'ment but QVC's price is busting my budget.*


----------



## angelica_lisa (Apr 14, 2010)

I always wanted to try Ojon but way too expensive. Count me in as well!


----------



## Honey-Dip (Apr 14, 2010)

Count me in too


----------



## Creatividual (Apr 14, 2010)

If you look at the ingredients on the Ojon they call it (American) Palm Oil. This makes me think batana is just a fancy name for palm oil.


----------



## kaykaybobay (Apr 17, 2010)

found an article - i guess ojon=palm oil from palm trees - ojon is just the Miskito word for the American Palm
http://www.marrder.com/htw/special/environment/75.htm


----------



## cutenss (Apr 23, 2010)

I started using the Ojon when it first came to QVC.  I was relaxed then, and my hair loved it.  My natural hair loves it too.  I am not crazy about the shampoo/conditioner, but the restorative treatment is AWESOME!  Put me on the list too


----------



## Creatividual (Apr 23, 2010)

Golden75 said:


> Dang it!!! I have a friend from Honduras. If I knew this when she went last year, I would've had her on it. If she goes again, I'll try to get her to look for it, and get a few jars. Also, did a quick google search, is this the same as red palm oil? Sephora site says ojon condish (used it years ago and it was good) contains palm oil. Then another site (not sure how reliable) states batana is palm oil --anybody see this also?


 
Yeah, I saw it too. Batana oil is just a different name for palm oil. So you don't have to spend all that money or hunt Honduran people down for it. I got some red palm oil for $11 from whole foods yesterday and I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Apr 25, 2010)

AGrlCanMAC said:


> Yeah, I saw it too. Batana oil is just a different name for palm oil. So you don't have to spend all that money or hunt Honduran people down for it. I got some red palm oil for $11 from whole foods yesterday and I can't wait to try it out.


 
red palm oil is NOT the same as batana. there are different species of palm oil. the most common used is the species from Africa that is yellow in color and pretty inexpensive. then there is the red palm oil. Batana oil is the American Oil Palm that is ONLY found in Central & South America. it is a thick brown paste with a distinct coffee/tobacco smell.


----------



## BeaLady (Apr 25, 2010)

Please put me on your list also.


----------



## tanjola (Apr 25, 2010)

Please put me on the list as well.


----------



## zora (Apr 25, 2010)

How do you use the batana oil on your hair?


----------



## kryolnapps (Apr 25, 2010)

Put me down as well! 

I looove the Ojon restorative treatment. It's the only thing that detangles my hair after keeping braids or twists for a while. It saved my sister and her friend's hair when they went to a salon to try this 'special' way of doing two-strand twists on natural hair. They kept the twists for a week and did a gorgeous twist out. When it came time to detangle however, the strands were almost interlocked. My sister was freaking out. Nothing was working and she new she couldn't wet her hair in this state. 

I told her to very lightly mist her hair with water, apply a good amount of Ojon treatment and put a plastic bag for 1/2 hour. Afterward her hair was like butter, so easy to detangle. She immediatly called her friend who was having the same problem. Now they are both fans and avid users like me. I order the 5oz online. It's too expansive at Sephora.

I thought I could save money and replace it with Red Palm oil. Nope. Not the same thing at all. Red palm oil is a good oil, but nothing comes close for detangling for me like the Ojon treatment. I would love to try the real stuff.


----------



## 2inspireU (Apr 25, 2010)

Why the hell did I come in this thread? *shakes head* Off to spend $60...


----------



## Key (Apr 25, 2010)

angelica_lisa said:


> I always wanted to try Ojon but way too expensive. Count me in as well!


Me too. Count me in as well. 

Honey-Dip I love your signature photo.


----------



## NEWYORK20004 (Apr 25, 2010)

count me in too


----------



## Jas123 (Apr 25, 2010)

put me on the list too


----------



## moonlightchic18 (Apr 27, 2010)

Okay, here it goes..

I've had my jar for a while, just sitting in my bathroom locker because I'm nervous about using it. I've decided that I just need to suck it up and try it!!

I guess what I'm supposed to do is dampen my hair, slather the stuff on, and sit under a plastic cap for a while before washing it out. 

I'm nervous..hahaerplexed

I've attached some pictures just so everyone gets an idea of what I bought. I got mine off Ebay. 

STOP me if it looks like a bad product or shady!! haha..I'm not doing this until later tonight.


----------



## cutenss (Apr 27, 2010)

Looks just like Ojon


----------



## Love~Above~Color (Apr 27, 2010)

Please put me on the list as well.
Thank you.


----------



## magviv (Apr 27, 2010)

Please put me on the list as well. I used to used the restorative treatment but it was so expensive I had to move on to something else.


----------



## rs61966 (Apr 27, 2010)

THIS DON"T MAKE NO SENSE!!!!  I just had to visit this post......I want some too....whatever it does I'm sure it can't hurt my hair........


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Mar 1, 2011)

i wasn't able to find a supplier down there but i was able to get some soap/shampoo bars made from Batana oil. i am selling them in the Exchange forum. i hope i didn't go through all the trouble to buy them & paying to get them back to the states for nothing...


----------



## Keen (Mar 1, 2011)

what does it do for skin?


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Mar 1, 2011)

Keen said:


> what does it do for skin?



the description on the box says "The exclusive formula of Batana Soap from HELIX'E, extracted oil of the  palm Ojon, proven its effectiveness in spots from the skin such as:  white spots, scabs, moisturizer and softener, avoids hair loss, prevents  white hair, controls the dandruff and seborrea."

i haven't used it on my skin. just washed my hair with it.


----------



## nestlequik (Mar 1, 2011)

VinDieselsWifey said:


> the description on the box says "The exclusive formula of Batana Soap from HELIX'E, extracted oil of the  palm Ojon, proven its effectiveness in spots from the skin such as:  white spots, scabs, moisturizer and softener, avoids hair loss, prevents  white hair, controls the dandruff and seborrea."
> 
> i haven't used it on my skin. just washed my hair with it.



How does your hair feel?  Soft and strong?  Moisturized?


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Mar 1, 2011)

nestlequik said:


> How does your hair feel?  Soft and strong?  Moisturized?



I've only used it once since I'm keeping my hair braided but my hair felt clean & not stripped. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Aug 25, 2011)

Someone else mentioned it but there is a website: www.batanaoil.com - they have a store on ebay.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 11, 2012)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Someone else mentioned it but there is a website: www.batanaoil.com - they have a store on ebay.



nakialovesshoes By chance, do you know of the new website? This one is not working.

Many thanks in advance for your response,
morehairplease


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jul 15, 2012)

morehairplease said:


> @nakialovesshoes By chance, do you know of the new website? This one is not working.
> 
> Many thanks in advance for your response,
> morehairplease



morehairplease
I never did order any so I didn't know their site was down. I did a search on ebay & this is what I came up with. Kinda expensive but at least it doesn't have the extra stuff like Ojon : http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Pure-Ba...560?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc8161a98

Look at all of their items because they have different sizes.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Jul 23, 2012)

I want the $8 jar....not Ojon american price jacking boujie product


----------

